# blood pressure check post partum



## smaher82 (Apr 12, 2011)

What would the code be for a pt who had elevated blood pressure during delivery coming in for a blood pressure check after delivery. Blood pressure was normal and this was not the post partum visit.


----------



## MJ4ever (Apr 13, 2011)

There are a couple of questions.

Our providers check for HTN, do eclampsia labs after the patient has had 2 high blood pressure reading back to back during the pregnancy. I don't know the full history of your patient.

Did she have BP problems, HTN, gestational hypertension during the pregnancy also?

If it was only during the delivery and she is coming in just for a BP check, I would go for 
V81.1, screening for HTN. 

If she had any kind of HTN problem prior to delivery, I would select one of the pregnancy complication HTN codes in the 642 area, e.g. 642.04 Transitional HTN during postpartum period.

I hope this helps.

Barbara


----------

